# Mollies, Swordtails, and Platies!



## Rikis (Apr 15, 2010)

So I recently bought a Sailfin Molly and a Dwarf gourami for my tank and the first thing I noticed is that my Swordtail and Platy keep chasing the Molly (both are male). If the Molly is in the same family as them both, then it is a female (a wide anal fin as opposed to the male's thin anal fin). I'm a little worried about the Molly's health because it might become too stressed by being constantly chased. Are Mollies livebearers? Can Mollies interbreed with Swordtails and Platies (as the last two can interbreed between themselves)? It'll be problematic as my filter is a Marineland Penguin 350B and that has a lot of suction power and if fry do appear in my tank, either they'll get eaten by the other fish or sucked into the filter.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

Mollys are livebearers. Is your filter the type where the intake is a tube about half way down the inside of the tank and spits the water out in sort of like a little waterfall at the top of the tank?? If so, you could cover the intake with pantyhose to ensure fry don't get sucked up. So some filters have lever like things on the top of the pump which you can use to control the flow. Can't help much with them getting eaten though unless you add lots of plants or maybe put them in a small breeding net. 

I have no idea if they can interbred though. I didn't even know swoardtails and platies would either!!!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

None of those 3 interbreed that I am aware of. Are they chasing to try and breed? Or is it more malicious in nature?


----------



## Rikis (Apr 15, 2010)

Well Swordtails and Platies can interbreed for sure, one of many sources:

Swordtail-Platy Hybrid - Microcosm Aquarium Explorer

But I haven't found any mention of Mollies and the other two. In any case, I'm not interested in breeding and raising fish as I just started with the hobby about a year ago and would rather take care of singular fish instead of a brood .


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Interesting.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

Mollies, Swordtails, and Platies are fine together, but be sure to have 3females at 1 male


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

I did some snooping around on the net after you posted this and it seems molly and plays will (resulting in Muppys LOL)

Not sure anything else but at this point I would assume that all 3 breeds will interbred but some combinations will result in fry that cannot sustain life and some that are sterile (again research).

Interesting....I wonder if various egg layers can interbred..........


----------

